# Best alternative to full fat milk.



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok used to drink the fatty cravendale... Mmmmmm steamed right so sweet and creamy

now gotta rest the arteries for a bit .

mrs bought some 1percent garbage , tasted like white toilet water.

So old men of the internet , what's the next best , non coronary alternative .


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Soya milk? Never tried it personally but have a health conscious coffee drinking friend who swears by it...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Soya milk? Never tried it personally but have a health conscious coffee drinking friend who swears by it...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

id rather steam lentils . Might do better art with them too.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just add a statin into your espresso then to offset the milk. Then you can under-extract and the bitter taste of the binder in the ground up tablet will balance it out! Or just give up the lard sandwiches ;-)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Joking aside, I'm in Poland just now and they do a kind of homemade lard spread they put on rye bread with some gherkins on top - called smalec (smah-lets). Much tastier than it sounds but not one your GP will want to hear about...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Joking aside, I'm in Poland just now and they do a kind of homemade lard spread they put on rye bread with some gherkins on top - called smalec (smah-lets). Much tastier than it sounds but not one your GP will want to hear about...


1. I'm half polish

2. I gave up lard , ****, pretty much all booze, sugar in nearly everything , kebabs, Gregg's.

3. I might just go the other way and start crystal meth ..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> id rather steam lentils . Might do better art with them too.


I think we did a taste test at BB with soya, I think I compared it to "hippy straw"







I haven't tried it steamed so can't really comment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think we did a taste test at BB with soya, I think I compared it to "hippy straw"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god yes now,it all comes back .....it's karma biting my ass .

or was that hemp milk?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh god yes now,it all comes back .....it's karma biting my ass .


Yep you're right, it was hemp note or at least what we thought it was anyway.

I think that was one of the politer taste notes that we used


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well as a chemistry graduate maybe I should 'break bad' and become your dealer if you do get on the crystal! So next time you're up North let me know and the missus will make some bigos and pierogi for you - all cooked in olive oil of course! And we'll have amphetamine laces flat whites for afters....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a strange urge to try that Alpro, milk made from almonds. I have no idea of its food label but it might be interesting In a weird way!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

just use semi skimmed. it aint so bad


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sugar is the enemy now, not fat. Get on the gold stuff!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have a strange urge to try that Alpro, milk made from almonds. I have no idea of its food label but it might be interesting In a weird way!


No it's not interesting it's disgusting like thick white water with a nasty aftertaste of almonds, avoid it like the plague.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Heisenberg of CFUK


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It the 50/50 fat/sugar combo thats the worst - icecream is about the worst thing you can eat.

Anyway, milk - go semi skim? Waitrose Duchy Organic un-hom'd - you wont miss the full fat.

Or man up and get into brewed coffee properly


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> It the 50/50 fat/sugar combo thats the worst - icecream is about the worst thing you can eat.


I didn't knew how bad ice-cream is until I made my own! Never again looked at the stuff in the same way


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't really worry about fat content of anything now. certainly not in milk when the largest coffee is 5oz if I was drinking Costa size buckets then it might be different! !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It the 50/50 fat/sugar combo thats the worst - icecream is about the worst thing you can eat.


It was a good program on Fat Vs Sugar....as it turns out there both bad for you and the things we really crave have a 50/50 fat sugar ratio.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I might just go the other way and start crystal meth ..


Don't think you can micro-foam crystal meth - but you wouldn't know so no problem


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It the 50/50 fat/sugar combo thats the worst - icecream is about the worst thing you can eat.


SO good though....



urbanbumpkin said:


> It was a good program on Fat Vs Sugar....as it turns out there both bad for you and the things we really crave have a 50/50 fat sugar ratio.


I cut out most carbs/sugar last year and eat a bit more fat than before and feel great.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Skimmed for me. Not keen on full fat and can manage semi-skimmed at a push. It's all a matter of what you are used to, or get used too

My misses has to have the lactose free stuff and in a storm I will use that, but it's not the best for steaming


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Skimmed for me. Not keen on full fat and can manage semi-skimmed at a push. It's all a matter of what you are used to, or get used too
> 
> My misses has to have the lactose free stuff and in a storm I will use that, but it's not the best for steaming


Re semi ? Cravendale ? Or first thing you grab in the supermarket ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just plain off the shelf stuff. Never tried Cravendale, however can not think it can differ as regulation dictates the exact amounts of fat in each type of milk and surely milk is milk and differs only in taste, by the amount of fat that is in it?

But I'm no expert!

( above assumption is based on whole milk can have as much fat as manufacturer wants???)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5547


Dunno if thats going to be big enough


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can just about make out the bigger bits .

All whole fat milk ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Full fat milk is around 3.5-4% fat. This is considered LOW fat in every other food category. If full fat milk were a cereal bar it would have "low fat" emblazoned across it in bold type on a red background.

It also has less additives and goes through less processing. Semi-skimmed is only around 1% less in fat content, meaning changing your milk will make little to no difference o your fat intake.

It also tastes better and makes better microfoam.

You can probably find other things in your life which are worse for your health and waistline, dont change the milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmmm I don't as such drink , I cook all my food at home from scratch ( brown rice, wholewheat pasta , brown bread , no butter ) . I use either lean red meat or chicken or quorn . Yep I eat some chocolate not a huge amount though. So I'm struggling to see what I can cut out. Other than 4 fillet fat lattes a day .....

Or I could exercise more ....

Cripes when I write all that down my life isn't much fun....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmmm I don't as such drink , I cook all my food at home from scratch ( brown rice, wholewheat pasta , brown bread , no butter ) . I use either lean red meat or chicken or quorn . Yep I eat some chocolate not a huge amount though. So I'm struggling to see what I can cut out. Other than 4 fillet fat lattes a day .....
> 
> Or I could exercise more ....
> 
> Cripes when I write all that down my life isn't much fun....


Lets say you 4 lattes are 6oz, or around 170g

Semi skimmed milk at a fat content of 1.8% 3.06g fat, or 12.2g daily intake

Full fat at 3.5% would be 5.9g fat or 23g daily intake.

So you would save roughly 12g of fat a day, which is about 1/8th of your GDA, really a very low amount, your average chicken breast is 9g per 100g.

I would say exercise more, or simply eat less


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Lets say you 4 lattes are 6oz, or around 170g
> 
> Semi skimmed milk at a fat content of 1.8% 3.06g fat, or 12.2g daily intake
> 
> ...


I have a perfectly satisfactory bmi thanks ..... So weight isn't an issue









Can you call MrsB up and explain this, for some reason she wants to live longer ( even though I am worth a lot more dead than alive ) .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just buy full fat and decant it into a skimmed bottle, and keep a special skimmed one just for her......it will be fine until she discovers it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Just buy full fat and decant it into a skimmed bottle, and keep a special skimmed one just for her......it will be fine until she discovers it!


Hmmm your concern for my long term health is comforting DFK.....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmmm your concern for my long term health is comforting DFK.....


Full fat milk, especially organic, is healthier for you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a perfectly satisfactory bmi thanks ..... So weight isn't an issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're worth more alive, but just incase I hope you remember my love of the L1 if you do pop off early.

I've been a semi skimmer since the mid 80's. I still struggle making decent micro foam even with full fat milk, so I'm equally inept with both.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh god yes now,it all comes back .....it's karma biting my ass .
> 
> or was that hemp milk?


We correctly identified all the hippy milks as hippy milks, but struggled to identify the precise nature of each of the horrors.

Best solution to all this nonsense is to only drink espresso

And Boots, yes, you need to reintroduce some unhealthy living into your life. Bread with no butter? Jeebus...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> We correctly identified all the hippy milks as hippy milks, but struggled to identify the precise nature of each of the horrors.
> 
> Best solution to all this nonsense is to only drink espresso
> 
> And Boots, yes, you need to reintroduce some unhealthy living into your life. Bread with no butter? Jeebus...


Quorn man that's the killer. I m drawing the line at lentils or facon or mock duck ( is that called F**k or muck ? )


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

All fake meat I have eaten is hideous. I eat a lot of veggie and vegan food but the good stuff doesn't try and pretend it's really meat. Better to eat unhealthy food in moderation imo


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you ever considered that all the low fat this and that no butter, no full fat milk not having some of the things you enjoy eating doesn't actually make you live longer it just feels like longer. MY Dad has genetic Hypercholesterolaemia which means his body left to it's own devices and even on a low everything diet is a huge cholesterol factory, now if he cuts out absolutely everything that is enjoyable to eat and drink he can just about get down into the upper end of "normal" cholesterol levels, however, if he takes the recommended statins he can actually eat more normally and still have the same result and even then it's how your LDL and HDL levels are anyway not just an overall figure. The body actually requires a certain amount of fat to function properly and a lot of these "low fat" foods in the super markets have been messed around with that much and a lot are stuffed with sugars as well.

Personally I would far rather have some organic butter on sandwiches and toast rather than some horror of a spread created in a lab, the same goes for milk all semi skimmed and skimmed has all the fat removed and then added back in to achieve the levels that legally fit the description.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As my OH is a veggie, I can say that quorn is good in stir frys and quorn mince is pretty good in chillies / tomato based sauces. Thankfully she eats fish too.

Do you have dry bread? You've got to have butter or some kind of spread with bread. I'm with Drude on this, it's what butter was invented for


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I eat quite a lot of fat from nuts, grass fed beef, coconut, avocado etc.

It's trans-fats and hydrogenated shit you need to avoid. Bit of milk won't make much difference.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Have you ever considered that all the low fat this and that no butter, no full fat milk not having some of the things you enjoy eating doesn't actually make you live longer it just feels like longer. MY Dad has genetic Hypercholesterolaemia which means his body left to it's own devices and even on a low everything diet is a huge cholesterol factory, now if he cuts out absolutely everything that is enjoyable to eat and drink he can just about get down into the upper end of "normal" cholesterol levels, however, if he takes the recommended statins he can actually eat more normally and still have the same result and even then it's how your LDL and HDL levels are anyway not just an overall figure. The body actually requires a certain amount of fat to function properly and a lot of these "low fat" foods in the super markets have been messed around with that much and a lot are stuffed with sugars as well.
> 
> Personally I would far rather have some organic butter on sandwiches and toast rather than some horror of a spread created in a lab, the same goes for milk all semi skimmed and skimmed has all the fat removed and then added back in to achieve the levels that legally fit the description.


Thanks for you considered medical opinion . I'll show it to my doctor .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> As my OH is a veggie, I can say that quorn is good in stir frys and quorn mince is pretty good in chillies / tomato based sauces. Thankfully she eats fish too.
> 
> Do you have dry bread? You've got to have butter or some kind of spread with bread. I'm with Drude on this, it's what butter was invented for


 Yeah just dry toast and fried chicken ( anyone spit the film reference there )

i don't eat much bread at all , when i do it has some spread on it .

urban quorn is not bad in chilli and slag. I cheat and use beef stock to give the illusion of taste .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> urban quorn is not bad in chilli and slag. I cheat and use beef stock to give the illusion of taste .....


Quorn in slag?!! I've never heard of that preference in the world of vice (or certainly not in any of the episodes of Band of Gold I've ever seen).









I'll have to try quorn with beef stock or chop up some wafer thin ham


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cant beat brisket slow cooked for 5 hours for a real chilli


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Cant beat brisket slow cooked for 5 hours for a real chilli


Talking my language


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fricking predictive ....

Your/my post made me laff though.

Quorn chicken pieces in a curry , with a knorr chicken stock pot thrown in . Healthy and tasty .

I bring you healthy recipes and alternate sexual propositions for ladies of the night with vegetarian alternate meats....

Your gonna miss me after my massive milk/ cholestrol induced stroke..... Although my typing will probably still be as accurate .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> ... Although my typing will probably still be as accurate .


Mot a cut in hale's chinz!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Cant beat brisket slow cooked for 5 hours for a real chilli


now you are talking!! Slow cooked anything is pretty good!! Had the below recipe a few times so good in some nice bread

http://easyteas.co.uk/2012/05/07/brisket-southwestern-style-pulled-beef/


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the best non dairy milk is oatly (http://www.oatly.co.uk/) and it so happens that it lowers cholesterol.

I've not got much microfoam with it but then I've only tried 3 times and I'm not hugely into caffe latte. I'm also waiting til I can Frankenstein silvia's arm onto my classic. It is MUCH nicer than any soy stuff and is thicker so I imagine will give better results.

TBH though I agree with the fact that full milk is really tasty and low in fat anyway. Although 4 caffe lattes a day is a lot of milk. Perhaps you could start by having one fewer and then maybe substitute one for oat milk and see how it goes. I wouldn't entirely remove your lovely proper milk ones.

Anyone with chemical/biology knowledge here able to say whether steaming the milk makes it better, worse or the same in terms of health?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah just dry toast and fried chicken ( anyone spit the film reference there )
> 
> i don't eat much bread at all , when i do it has some spread on it .
> 
> urban quorn is not bad in chilli and slag. I cheat and use beef stock to give the illusion of taste .....


Spot, yes. Spit, no. 4 fried chickens and a coke for me, please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Spot, yes. Spit, no. 4 fried chickens and a coke for me, please


It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tanks of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kikapu said:


> now you are talking!! Slow cooked anything is pretty good!! Had the below recipe a few times so good in some nice bread
> 
> http://easyteas.co.uk/2012/05/07/brisket-southwestern-style-pulled-beef/


We had brisket yesterday

1kg , rolled and tied with a sprig of rosemary inside, rubbed with rapeseed oil , salt n peppered, wacked in a hot oven for 30 mins to get the edges crisped up, then turned down to 130c for 6.5 hours. It was sat in red wine, tomatoes, worcester sauce, whole bulb of garlic, carrot, onion , celery, thyme , bay and a bit of water.

Served with mash, parsnip puree, horseradish , yorkies n peas : )


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

kikapu said:


> now you are talking!! Slow cooked anything is pretty good!! Had the below recipe a few times so good in some nice bread
> 
> http://easyteas.co.uk/2012/05/07/brisket-southwestern-style-pulled-beef/


That looks like a pretty easy recipe - might try that in the slow cooker. I regularly do pulled pork in one - just rub salt spices and liquid smoke into a shoulder of pork then leave for 8-10 hours to cook on low. I'll try brisket next time.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To add a little of Bootsy's original intent for the thread, I seem to remember Mr Systemic posting something about camel milk recently, horse milk was drunk by Genghis Khan and his crew, but more to the point aren't sheep and goats milk supposed to be quite healthy I know Booths sell local goats milk as well as local cows milk both organic and none organic.

One of my favourite slow cooked recipes is Ox cheeks cooked in a mixture of beef stock, port and some nice dark beer, I usually don't use a stout but look for a decent porter for this, whack in some herbs to taste, a finely chopped sweated red onion or 2 some garlic and tomato puree, not forgetting a good helping of smoked sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, then put the slow cooker on low and leave it over night, it tastes amazing and the meat becomes so tender with a really intense flavour.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

drude said:


> That looks like a pretty easy recipe - might try that in the slow cooker. I regularly do pulled pork in one - just rub salt spices and liquid smoke into a shoulder of pork then leave for 8-10 hours to cook on low. I'll try brisket next time.


Was just thinking that I still hadn't done a pulled pork! But the thing is if we ever have pork it seems a shame to not have crackling


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All these recipe's aren't helping the low cholesterol challenge are they......


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Ox cheeks only contain a bit of intramuscular fat which is ok anyway and sweat the onions off in olive oil or rapeseed/canola oil and it's fine a pretty low fat dish all in all.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> All these recipe's aren't helping the low cholesterol challenge are they......


As long as you aren't eating them then its fine!!







I am feeling very hungry though!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> id rather steam lentils . *Might do better art with them too*.


You'd make better latte art throwing the soya milk at the cup rather than pouring. Soya sucks!

Maybe try sweetened almond milk? Apparently this is nice, probably not great for art though.

I didn't realise this was a 6 page thread, my post is probably so out of context now.


----------

